# Get out there!



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Had some good fortune yesterday on Pcola Beach. Bagged 2 nice Pompano and let a couple of smaller ones go. School of 31 inch Red Fish came and sat on me at sunset. I caught three, all the same size, and gave up as dark set in.

Just down from me, "Big D" and his bride were hooking up two to my one. They had a box of Pomps, but had to let all there Red Fish swim as well. One was absolutely huge! I'll try to get a pic to post.

If you've been waiting for it to happen, it's happening. Fun way to spend kind of a gloomy afternoon. Thank you Jesus!


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Thats good to hear. I got skunked both days this weekend but only went during the morning on Sunday. Wish I would have stayed!


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the heads up joe! going to get over that way soon


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

what about the whiting?


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome report! I hope to be out there this week!


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't seen a whiting in a while.


----------



## mjferencak (Mar 9, 2013)

What bait were you using? I was there around 4 and didn't catch anything with shrimp or finger mullet.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Where were you at at pickens pomp joe, I started at 8 and left at 1230 with 3 pomps and 3 bullreds all 30-31. I was at the second pull off would like to meet you some time and learn a little today was my 2nd time pomp fishing and fist successful outing. All were caught on fresh dead shrimp and fleas. Caught the first true sunburn one the season.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*whiting are here*



flex said:


> what about the whiting?


 was out on Sunday am at Portifino and a fellow fisherman had a nice slot red and 2 whiting about the same size as the red. I have not been around long enough to know if they were large or small whiting but they looked like a great dinner. 50 yds east of new dog park. Good luck Ugly


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

That's great news. I love fresh fried Whiting. I caught one, about 2 inches long, in my sand flea rake yesterday evening! Does that count?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Pompano Joe said:


> That's great news. I love fresh fried Whiting. I caught one, about 2 inches long, in my sand flea rake yesterday evening! Does that count?


 fish landed fish counts. I will try to make it over to see you this week to check out those reels. I only have about another week of fishing before I need to get going on the paintball field and then I will be reduced to fishing only 4 or 5 days a week. I might need to find a support group or therapy! Oh wait I have one!!! THANKS PFF and fellow addicts the last 3 months have been a blast!! Ugly


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> I only have about another week of fishing before I need to get going on the paintball field and then I will be reduced to fishing only 4 or 5 days a week.


Only 4 or 5 days a week.... you poor thing! Haha j/k! Must be nice


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Ugly 1 said:


> I will try to make it over to see you this week to check out those reels.


Sprayed some paint last night. I've got meetings tonight and tomorrow night, but call if you get out my way.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> Only 4 or 5 days a week.... you poor thing! Haha j/k! Must be nice


thanks for your concern Luke,it's gonna be rough! Good thing I enjoy shooting people( in a loving non lethal way) as much as fishing! Remember if you love what you do for a living you never work a day in your life!!! It's never to late brother. Pursue your passion. Ugly


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Well said "ugly", I couldn't agree more. You definitely have life figured out. To many folks are more concerned with "being successful" in terms of a fat paycheck, but yet they live a miserable life. I am pursuing my passion, and I'm currently "at work". I am in the public service field. Tight lines and keep living it up!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice! I wish i was there rite now da gone it!! Catch em up !!


----------

